# Weedwacker Leaking Gas/Oil Mixture



## grinsalot (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi, 

I should preface my post by telling you that I am a woman, and as such I have virtually no experience with small engine repair. But, I would like to give it a shot. 

I have a TrimLite weedwacker that is 1 year old. I recently began to leak the gas/oil mix. I checked the fuel lines and they are fine. The leaking appears to be coming from the carburetor. Is it possible for me to take the carb. appart and clean it? If so, can you please tell me how.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## jgj6331 (Aug 9, 2006)

If your trimmer is running without any other difficulty and you are a novice, I don't believe you need to start by dismantling the carb. Sometimes fuel mix builds up in a dirty air filter and can ooze out. Try cleaning the air filter first. If it still leaks, you may simply need to tighten the bolts that hold the carburetor in place to stop the leakage. Try that second. Other thoughts would include faulty carb / intake gaskets that may need to be replaced.


----------



## grinsalot (Sep 9, 2006)

Thank you, jgj6331.


----------



## jgj6331 (Aug 9, 2006)

Any time.... do follow up and let us all know how it turned out...


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm guessing last year there was some fuel left in the carb and/or the fuel you started with this year is not very fresh. Anyway it sounds like you have a relief valve that is starting to fail because of varnish buildup. The engine builds pressure in the fuel tank as the engine is running, when you stop the engine the pressure is still there and when the valve starts to fail it lets fuel by, when the motor is running the fuel gets burned, however, when it is shut off it leaks out the carb and creates a mess. To check this out, you can remove/lossen the gas cap the next time you shut it off to see if it still leaks or you can run it for a while, shut it off and then remove the fuel line from the carb to see if fuel is still running from the fuel line. If so you will need to remove the carb and clean it with a good carb cleaner, you may have to get a diaphgram and gasket kit for it also. Old gas and cheap oil are the Achillies heel of 2-cycles. Never use gas in a 2-cycle that is over 60 days old and always use a good oil, I recommend Stihl and you will have very few problems. And done leave fuel in them over the winter. Have a nice day. Geo


----------



## jgj6331 (Aug 9, 2006)

geogrubb likely has far more experience than me - and may well be right.... but, as a novice, you are better off trying simple fixes first. It will at least get you more familiar with your trimmer and on to more difficult tasks like rebuilding a carb. I'd suggest you not go that alone unless you are very mechanically inclined. If you have a friend, co-worker, yardman, etc. that would be willing to walk through it with you - it could be a memorable learning experience rather than hours of frustration and a dead trimmer.....


----------

